# Keine Daten Im Blascrafter



## Stadler (27. August 2006)

Im BLASCrafter werden bei mir keinerlei Daten darüber angezeigt, welcher Händler etwas bestimmtes herstellen kann. Egal, welcher Server. Die Datenbank, also die Datei ist aber vorhanden. Weiß da jemand Abhilfe? Oder ist das ein bekanntes Problem?

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Hast du den Client mal neu gestartet? Es kann sein, dass WoW beim ersten Start die datenbank nicht lädt, weil die Datei noch nicht angelegt wurde.

Außerdem musst du drauf achten die gewünschten Server in den BLASC-Einstellungen auszuwählen.


----------



## Stadler (27. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hast du den Client mal neu gestartet? Es kann sein, dass WoW beim ersten Start die datenbank nicht lädt, weil die Datei noch nicht angelegt wurde.
> 
> Außerdem musst du drauf achten die gewünschten Server in den BLASC-Einstellungen auszuwählen.



Also die sind aktiviert und ich habe auch schon mehrfach neu gestartet. Aber Pustekuchen ...


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

hmm, merkwürdig.

Sind in der Datei "Interface/AddOns/BLASCrafter/BLASCrafterData.lua" Daten enthalten?

Was für eine Meldung gibt BLASCrafter nach dem einloggen?


----------



## Stadler (28. August 2006)

Die Datei ist nichtmal vorhanden. Auch nicht nach Deinstallation und Neuinstallation. Kann man so ein Download der Datenbank irgendwie manuell anstoßen?

Falls das was hilft:

```
28.08.2006 02:36:39<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
28.08.2006 02:36:39<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
28.08.2006 02:36:39->> WoW Build Version: 5595
28.08.2006 02:36:39->> Programm gestartet
28.08.2006 02:36:39->> Timer:1000
28.08.2006 02:36:40->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
28.08.2006 02:36:40->> Autoupdate: -1
28.08.2006 02:36:40->> Modus: 15
28.08.2006 02:36:40->> Gold: 0
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
28.08.2006 02:36:40->>FTP_Anonym: 1
28.08.2006 02:36:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
28.08.2006 02:36:40WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
```


----------



## Stadler (28. August 2006)

Hmm ... jetzt gehts doch ... hab mich grade nochmal eingeloggt. Keine Ahnung, wieso der sich vorher sträubte. evtl. spinnt auch meine Platte mal wieder. WinXP kommt damit mitunter nicht zurecht, Win2k immernoch wunderbar, aber da kein WoW laufen. Wobei ich dann ja eine Fehlermeldung bekommen hätte. Naja, blah ...

Möglicherweise hatte der Server mal gesponnen und deswegen hakte das? Ich hab mir den Gestern (also Samstag) schon installiert und irgendwo gelesen, dass es Probleme mit dem Datenbankabgleich gab.

mmh ... ich sehe grade, dass ich mein Profil über die Einstellungen nicht bearbeiten kann. Ich werd dann immer auf die Hauptseite des Forums weitergeleitet.

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Hallo Christian,

wir werden uns den Update-Mechanisumus vom BLASCrafter nochmal genau anschauen, um da eventuelle Probleme auszuschließen.

Was das Problem mit den Profileinstellungen angeht kann das daran liegen, das du im Portal bereits ausgeloggt bist, im Forum aber noch eingeloggt bist. Um deine Einstellungen zu bearbeiten musst du dich eventurll nochmal im Portal einloggen.

Ich werd den Login-Mechanismus nochmal untersuchen, und versuchen solche Diskrepanzen in Zukunft zu verhindern.


----------



## Honach (28. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> wir werden uns den Update-Mechanisumus vom BLASCrafter nochmal genau anschauen, um da eventuelle Probleme auszuschließen.
> 
> Auch bei mir aktualisiert er die Daten nicht. Auch mit manuellen datenübertrag (Proflie Aktualisieren). Er zeigt zwar, das er daten tranferiert aber auf der Seite sind immer noch die alten daten


----------

